# Surf Mate Cooler / Rod Rack



## Guest (May 15, 2018)

For sale Surf Mate Cooler / Rod Rack only used one time . It has the bucket
holder accessory added to each side and I also have the cutting board accessory that
comes with it ( not pictured )..... $350.00


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

Sold


----------

